# Tips on studying for Morning Session



## mike135531bubba (Dec 10, 2011)

I will be taking the Geotechnical portion of the exam and while I feel confident of all the resources I have for the Geo portion I'm a little worried for the morning.

I have done all the Six-Minute Solution Problems for the Water Resources Morning section and feel good about it but should I look into buying the additional books for Structural, Construction, and Transportation?

I feel the CERM with the Practice Problem book is way too much information and overwhelming at times since only a small portion will be covered for the other disciplines but I keep hearing how I need to do well on the morning since the afternoon is a lot tougher.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 10, 2011)

mike,

Your thread title should have a question mark since you are asking for studying tips and not giving them. 

In my opinion, buying the 6 min solutions for the other four topics outside of your chosen depth module is unnecessary. I'd strongly suggest simply taking the NCEES syllabus and following it line by line. Study each topic listed on the morning syllabus and work problems from those topics. The CERM should definitely be enough to teach/cover the material and there should be no shortage of AM sample problems out there for you (CERM, CERM companion books, the NCEES sample exam, Goswami's sample exams, Mike's AM practice problem book, etc.).

Good luck.


----------



## jco0518 (Dec 10, 2011)

each 6 min solution book has depth portion that covers topics that you may see in the morning...i would advise you to buy them all and do all depth parts of the each module...they are relatively harder questions, but they do exercise the topics well.


----------



## Jayman_PE (Dec 10, 2011)

It depends on your experience/comfort factor. I am preparing for the PE Construction exam this spring and purchased the 6 minute solutions for Water Resources, Structures, Geotech and Transpo. Based on my work experience the Transpo 6 minute problems were probably not necessary. As you did, I just completed the AM portion for the 6 minute solutions of Water resources (also Transpo) probably moving on to Geotech next, by mid to end of January I'll be on Structures, then come the end of February I'll be on Construction up to the exam. That's my plan anyway. Those who have taken the Construction exam may want to weigh in but I really like how the study schedule plays out for Construction. There are many construction topics in the CERM within the Geotech and Structures, such that by studying the others first and saving Construction to the end, you're already up to speed for maybe 50% of what you need to know.

thanks,

Jason


----------



## jco0518 (Dec 10, 2011)

jco0518 said:


> each 6 min solution book has depth portion that covers topics that you may see in the morning...i would advise you to buy them all and do all depth parts of the each module...they are relatively harder questions, but they do exercise the topics well.


i meant "breadth" not depth


----------



## treyjay (Dec 10, 2011)

If you can afford it, a review class really helps for the morning (I also felt it helped alot for the afternoon)....following prep from CERM. Also, the PPI Exam Cafe is a good source of morning type problems to practice with.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 10, 2011)

I know you're getting alot of back and forth info on this, but I found the CERM to have more than enough information to cover the morning part of the exam. If you feel you are struggling with this, by all means look into the 6 min solutions books, but I would start with the CERM first.


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 11, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> I know you're getting alot of back and forth info on this, but I found the CERM to have more than enough information to cover the morning part of the exam. If you feel you are struggling with this, by all means look into the 6 min solutions books, but I would start with the CERM first.


I very much agree. I see no point in spending $60 x 5 = $300 on all 6 Min books. Simply study/learn from the CERM and supplement it with other (cheaper) AM practice problems/sample exams, as needed.

P.S. Dexman, there is no such word as 'alot'.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 11, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## mike135531bubba (Dec 11, 2011)

I've looked through the PPI Exam Cafe problems from a friend's account and didn't like the format of the problems. After doing all the 6 min breadth WR problems I felt it was a good outline and preparation for the exam, thus considering the Structural and Transporation ones but they are expensive for the amount of problems you get.

Just wanted to see how others are preparing, thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree with everyone, we are all correct. The CERM has everything I needed, however, there is nothing wrong with supplementing with more problems, it will just help you pass. I think the 6 mins are more complecated than the exam but that helps build depth. I strongly agree with using the NCEES outline as a study guide it will minimize studying of sections not on the exam.

The economics of purchasing books and reference materials needs to be compared to the alternative of not passing so

$60 x 5 = $300 on all 6 Min books vs.

x hours at $$/hr for study + new registration fee +$$ for pain and suffering + $$ for addtional references = $$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## geo pe (Dec 17, 2011)

My personal opinion is you don't really need any 6 min books for morning. Morning is just conceptual and none of the morning question goes that deep into calculations. I would suggest practising and familiarizing yourself with CERM and Goswami's book. See past threads about preparing for different morning sections.. that's what I did and it definitely helped!


----------



## Construction PE (Dec 19, 2011)

I recommend the Texas A&amp;M videos for the morning portion (for free!!):
/&gt;http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/tapedreviews/index.htm

These were more than enough to cover all the morning material. Keep the CERM book by your side the whole time and tab every table you use!

Good luck!


----------

